# SHENZHEN | Tianyin Building | 150m | 492ft | 100m | 328ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Super Bay Headquarters






gmp赢得中国天音大厦竞赛，方案公布 – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


















































Posted on Gaoloumi by 红树湾畔


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by Excelsior_Ptr


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Facade sample, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

18/06/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

20/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------

